# Arrival !- 7S26-7020



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Just bought myself a 7S26-7020 diver. It was a bit "swirly" so I've spent the last 1/2 an hour polishing. I'm very impressed with the way in which the old girl has shined up. Quality stainless! It's a 200m auto. I've ordered a strap and have it temporarily on an old Seiko leather. Timekeeping looks pretty good so far. After seeing some of the modding on here, I may go down that route but I usually stick to standard fare. Pics to follow when I get "a round tuit". I can only find a square one at the mo'! Seikos are drawing me in more and more! I can feel the wallet getting lighter!

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Pic as promised:-










Mike


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

That's personally one of my favourite (if not my favourite) SKX diver from Seiko! Nice improvement over the SKX007 like chromed indicies, black day/date calender, different bezel if you like that look.

I notice that your watch does not seem to have the standard Seiko jumbo oversized spring bars. Do they fit snugly in the holes? If they wobble in the holes the wobble could increase/wear the lug holes so you need a snug fit. Seiko jumbo oversized spring bars are cheap but that's one of the best things about these Seikos (no watch I've see has such chunky spring bars)!!!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Well spotted on the pins. Yes! They are sloppy so I need some of the "chunkies". The holes don't appear to be worn oval so replacements should be fine. When ordering pins, does the size quoted mean the length of the pin extended, or the width between the lugs? .... and what diameter should I be ordering for a rubber diver strap? ....... and can I get them from Roy? Questions, questions, questions????


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice, this is my favourte case style of all the 7s26 200m divers.


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

22mm Seiko diver oversized spring bars for that watch. Only Seiko make the oversized spring bars so it's easy to get them. They aren't that expensive either, Â£2/Â£3 for the official ones on Ebay. These are the bars which should have come originally with the watch.

Of course the extra chunkyness of the spring bars means you have to find straps which can take the extra chunkyness (most straps are made for slimmer regluar bars so the holes will be too small). Of course Seiko dive metal and rubber straps from the Seiko diver's watch range will fit. Z22 is the name of the standard rubber strap for that watch (Ebay Seiko Z22 and you'll find it). There are a couple of other rubber straps Seiko do but I'm not up on those. Probably they're on Ebay as well. Any nylon NATO/ZULU 22mm strap would also be fine on the Seiko oversized bars.

There are some other straps which are compatible but I don't know these, someone with the experience may know. Google "SXK007 aftermarket strap" or something similar. The SKX007 has the exact same case but you'll find more results as it's more common of the two models and more people use aftermarket straps on it.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Advice taken. Many thanks. Will get onto it straight away.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the ones that you buy from the bay won't be official seiko fat spring bars....no matter what the packaging says....they will do a job, but they aint seiko ones.....

personally, i would go for roys....i bought a few sets from him a few years ago....and there still going strong.......next day delivery to


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

A 1 minute search for *genuine *Seiko Spring bars on Ebay: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEIKO-PROSPEX-200m-Nato-band-strap-22mm-spring-bars-x-4_W0QQitemZ120494105845QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item1c0e0224f5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/X5pc-22mm-Original-Seiko-Watch-FAT-Spring-Bar-Pins_W0QQitemZ350290339101QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518eee651d


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Many thanks again. Much appreciated,

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Pins on their way as are a rubber and a leather strap (can't make up my mind yet!) ardon:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Openended said:


> A 1 minute search for *genuine *Seiko Spring bars on Ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item1c0e0224f5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item518eee651d


believe me....no matter what it says on the packet....they aint kosher ones


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

with these chunky spring bars, the best option strapwise is to buy an aviator or flieger style strap with the universal screw arrangement on the underside, they look pretty good as well.


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

You are right there are a number of spring bars (the majority) on Ebay which don't look geniune. I think these ones are official because 1. the packaging is significantly different to the others (i.e. it really looks like the offical packaging from Seiko (not like the other ones)), 2. I know the seller from another forum and he has a good reputation, 3. it says so explicitly in the article (unlike the other articles). Contacting to find more information/details can help also.

I would agree on one point, I had some non-official bars and they seemed like good quality, good enough for me anyway, but I still think these are official or else they are lying and dishonest (which I don't think they are).



mrteatime said:


> Openended said:
> 
> 
> > A 1 minute search for *genuine *Seiko Spring bars on Ebay:
> ...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I'll take a look at those.

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The more I wear it the more I love it. I feel a divers fetish coming on!!! I also love my chronos but I don't know why as I never use the chrono function. It's a bit like having a Ferrari and only using first gear! In fact we could do with a poll on how many chrono owners actually use the chrono function. (or has this already been done?)

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Well! Z22 strap on, fat bars fitted. Cooking on gas or what! I'm going to have to buy goggles and a snorkel cause I just love this watch! :to_become_senile: :thumbsup: It doesn't take much to please me does it? 

Mike


----------

